# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Kerio Control

## YAYAM

*Kerio Control*


Kerio Control — это комплексное решение в области безопасности, объединяющее несколько функций нового поколения (next generation) — в том числе межсетевой экран (файервол) и маршрутизатор, систему обнаружения и предотвращения вторжений (IPS), антивирус, VPN, фильтр веб-содержимого и фильтрацию приложений. Эти широкие возможности и непревзойденная гибкость в развертывании делают Kerio Control идеальным выбором для малых и средних предприятий.


Kerio Control 9.3.5 build 4367 LicGen v2.1.0 install
Kerio Control 9.3.5 build 4367 LicGen v2.1.0 Update

----------

ABart777 (20.10.2022), djskel (19.05.2021), hoavien (18.08.2021), IT-Dream (14.07.2021), junipersrx2021 (05.06.2021)

----------


## YAYAM

Kerio Control 9.3.6-5738 со встроенным ЛицГен'ом v2.1.2+Unlimit trial  install
Kerio Control 9.3.6-5738 со встроенным ЛицГен'ом v2.1.2+Unlimit trial  update

*Что значит "со встроенным ЛицГен'ом"?*
*Скрытый текст*Это ПОЛНОФУНКЦИОНАЛЬНАЯ ПРОПАТЧЕННАЯ особым образом версия, использующая официальный триальный ключ,  в течении месяца, или, в альтернативном, "До конца года", варианте, дает возможность не думать о лицензии, как правило, до конца года (иногда и до апреля следующего, все зависит от поставщика лицензии) позволяет работать: вебфильтру и получать обновления антивируса и снорта (Защиты от вторжений). После установки, для того чтобы использовать все эти плюшки вам всего лишь ОДИН раз надо настроить ЛицГен  (в главном окне вебморды, в самом низу тыкаем в значок копирайта слева от слова Kerio, вписываем логин к веб-админке с правами администратора (например admin) и пароль от него) и он автоматически, с указанным в настройках интервалом будет получать свежую триальную лицензию и позволит наслаждаться вам полным функционалом БОЛЕЕ чем 1 месяц!  
Что будет по истечении месяца (конца года)? А всё будет замечательно! Просто ЛицГен получит НОВУЮ лицензию, которая позволит работать всем плюшкам в течении еще одного месяца и т.д. капля за каплей, месяц за месяцем. - Жопа, инет будет ограничен до 5Mb/s и плюхи отвалятся - Нужно следить за тем, чтобы лицензия была активной в ручную из дашбоард... 
Если же использовать настройки по-умолчанию образа (не то чистой установки, не то обновления, но, грохнув старую лицензию, или сгенерить фейковую лицензию, которая, к стати, не имеет сроков кончины, Если по какой то причине ему не удастся получить лицензию, то ничего НЕ СЛОМАЕТСЯ и НЕ ОСТАНОВИТСЯ.  
Контрол продолжит работать как ни в чем ни бывало, будет работать всё, кроме обновлений антивиря, снорта и собственно отключится категоризация вебфильтра! (если для фейка не настроить зеркало, но это - отдельная тема...)  
Как только будет получена свежая лицензия, всё заведется автоматически.  
Данный метод проверен более года и вполне себе работает на "УРА!". 
Если же все это вам не нужно, ни фильтр, ни антивирь, ни снорт, то вам не надо заморачиваться с настройками ЛицГена и вполне достаточно установить сабж из дистрибутива для полной установки (файл *.iso), в котором присутствует "вечная" и безлимитная фейковая лицензия. С ней будет работать всё, кроме обновлений антивиря, снорта и вебфильтра! 
Удачи!


Version 9.3.6 

Released: May 4, 2021 

Release notes 

Product Changes: 

    M1 MAC VPN client support 
    Interface mapping of NG511 
    MacOS VPN client updated for installation on Big Sur 
    Update Windows VPN Client to make it compatible with Windows 20H2 
    New configuration automation introduced to recover stuck LT2P connections 
    New configuration introduced to prevent IPSec VPN disconnects 
    New traffic patterns added to properly block Teamviewer connections 
    New configuration to stop probing interfaces which do not have a gateway 
    Fix HA interface name validation failure happens when one of HA machine has legacy interface names" 
    OpenSSL library is upgraded from 1.0.2j to 1.1.1d 
    HSTS (Strict-Transport-Security) Header added 
    Upgrade and Factory-reset scripts are failing because of signature image issue 
    Links on IP Blacklist screen were either wrong or timing out. Now all links corrected 
    Info message displayed after distrusting a certificate updated for VPN connections 
    Fix crash in HA Slave machine happens when slave account host activity 
    TLS triple handshake vulnerability fixed by updating /etc/sshd_config configuration file


Зеркало обновления Connect, Control, Operator mirrorKC от *RBC Crew* 
mirrorKC v 1.3.12 (требует по зависимостям версию nodejs выше 10.0.0) 
mkc v 1.3.12 
файл sophos.txt для получения обнов софос посредством mkc

----------

bobyor (20.12.2022), C0D3XD3X (14.06.2021), djskel (19.05.2021), Folck (28.09.2021), hoavien (18.08.2021), skryleff29 (31.08.2021), SnapperBoard (12.10.2022), Wixandrs (18.06.2021)

----------


## C0D3XD3X

Здравствуйте! Скажите пожалуйста: есть такой параметр "/control-dist ya", скачивающий дистрибутив, так скачивается оригинальный дистрибутив или патченный? Просто думаю можно ли без опаски ставить автообновление версии с помощью зеркала или по прежнему сначала ручками качать отсюда точно патченный вариант, а потом уже обновлять.

----------


## Exploit_ii

Добрый день, а какой пароль на архив mirrorKC v1.3.12?

----------


## Likvid

Здравствуйте!
Вышла бета версия Kerio Control. Можно ли в неё внедрить licGen?
https://groups.google.com/g/gfi-insider

----------


## Likvid

Здравствуйте!
Вышла бета версия Kerio Control. Можно ли в неё внедрить licGen?
Группа GFI

----------


## Likvid

Уважаемые модераторы, прошу прощения, сообщение случайно продублировал, можно одно удалить пожалуйста.

----------


## zerofigo

Привет
Друзья, ссылки не работают, у вас есть эти файлы?


Hello
Friends, the links are not working, do you have these files? :


Kerio Control 9.3.5 build 4367 LicGen v2.1.0 install
Kerio Control 9.3.5 build 4367 LicGen v2.1.0 Update

?





> *Kerio Control*
> 
> 
> Kerio Control — это комплексное решение в области безопасности, объединяющее несколько функций нового поколения (next generation) — в том числе межсетевой экран (файервол) и маршрутизатор, систему обнаружения и предотвращения вторжений (IPS), антивирус, VPN, фильтр веб-содержимого и фильтрацию приложений. Эти широкие возможности и непревзойденная гибкость в развертывании делают Kerio Control идеальным выбором для малых и средних предприятий.
> 
> 
> Kerio Control 9.3.5 build 4367 LicGen v2.1.0 install
> Kerio Control 9.3.5 build 4367 LicGen v2.1.0 Update

----------


## SnapperBoard

Привет!
Во втором посте (на 9.3.6) - рабочие

----------


## zerofigo

Я не могу найти LicGen v2.1.0 для загрузки, второй пост полный и обновляет версию kerio control. Я ищу генератор лицензий (LicGen v2.1.0)

----------


## SnapperBoard

Да, верно, в ISO для установки с нуля, второй - img-образ для обновления (при котором слетает имеющаяся нормальная лицензия :) )
Я LicGen не смотрел и не использую. Думаю она и не работает уже. GFI более не продает и не обслуживает лицензии в РФ, думаю и подписочные базы для нас перекрыла (или вскоре перекроет)

----------


## SnapperBoard

Да, верно, в ISO для установки с нуля, второй - img-образ для обновления (при котором слетает имеющаяся нормальная лицензия  :) )
Я LicGen не смотрел и не использую. Думаю она и не работает уже. GFI более не продает и не обслуживает лицензии в РФ, думаю и подписочные базы для нас перекрыла (или вскоре перекроет)

----------


## freeman_tj

Всем доброго дня есть инструкция по шагам как пользоваться и с тем и с другим MKC или может кто подскажет.

----------

kile245 (02.11.2022)

----------


## ARMSXXX

Коллеги подскажите прокси с которого обновлять антивирус и предотвращение вторжений, а второе как включить веб-фильр и что бы он обновлялся.

----------

brayanlls (13.12.2022)

----------


## brayanlls

Por favor en enlace esta quitado, podrías darnos un nuevo por favor.
llopez870407@gmail.com

----------

